# A Couple Of Nice Young Ladies Playing Guitar And Bass



## Guest (Nov 3, 2018)

So sweet...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

She can play guitar and the singer has "it".


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

cant stand that music so even if a one year old in diapers was playing the notes I would still only be able to hear about ten seconds...
G.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It's been circulating for a while. Ignore GTmaker's grumpy comments, he's only on his first coffee.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> It's been circulating for a while. Ignore GTmaker's grumpy comments, he's only on his first coffee.


ignoring me is just fine ....
I only make comments to amuse myself .
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> cant stand that music


@GTmaker Even if the genre of music holds no enjoyment for you, are you not impressed with the playing?

Maybe some RUSH will be more to your liking?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Basically, the girls have learned how to follow the dots on some king of Guitar Hero game.
My younger son is also very good at doing that. I have heard him play Rush stuff and was amazed.
Can my son play 3 notes together without looking at the dots?
If you dont know the answer to that question, I don't think I can help you.
G.




greco said:


> @GTmaker Even if the genre of music holds no enjoyment for you, are you not impressed with the playing?
> 
> Maybe some RUSH will be more to your liking?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> My younger son is also very good at doing that. I have heard him play Rush stuff and was amazed.
> Can my son play 3 notes together without looking at the dots?


If your son practiced with the dots and then later played with a backing track (and no dots/screen), could he not "learn" the song form purely a rote/mechanical perspective? 
Is it not somewhat similar to using "tab" to learn a song?



GTmaker said:


> I don't think I can help you.


Please try to help me to understand how this could not be used a some sort of learning tool.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

other then maybe a good finger exercise on the instrument, I can tell you that from what I have seen, this type of playing does not translate to anything you know as being musical.
G.



greco said:


> If your son practiced with the dots and then later played with a backing track (and no dots/screen), could he not "learn" the song form purely a rote/mechanical perspective?
> Is it not somewhat similar to using "tab" to learn a song?
> Please try to help me to understand how this could not be used a some sort of learning tool.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> this type of playing does not translate to anything you know as being musical.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks for posting the "live" solo portion....pretty well proves my point.
Im surprised she didn't do any Rush.... would of been nice to see.
G.



greco said:


>


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> ...pretty well proves my point.


Just to clarify, your point being that the "live" solo portion is "not musical"?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Player99 said:


> She can play guitar and the singer has "it".


I love the kid's singing,she's a natural .



greco said:


> @GTmaker Even if the genre of music holds no enjoyment for you, are you not impressed with the playing?
> 
> Maybe some RUSH will be more to your liking?


I had to give my head a shake,the guitar player played the Judas Priest tune right handed,and the Rush tune left handed.




GTmaker said:


> Basically, the girls have learned how to follow the dots on some king of Guitar Hero game.
> My younger son is also very good at doing that. I have heard him play Rush stuff and was amazed.
> Can my son play 3 notes together without looking at the dots?
> If you dont know the answer to that question, I don't think I can help you.
> G.


They are using real instruments ,not a game controller.
I don't know anything about Rocksmith,but it's obviously a step well beyond Guitar Hero.To say these girls aren't learning to play is just ridiculous.
She's playing most of the Judas Priest song without looking at any screen,but since you didn't watch it ,you wouldn't know that.
Who cares how they were inspired to pick up a guitar ,this 9y/o girl is nailing some Geddy Lee bass parts and her 14 y/o sister is playing both right and left handed.
They are awesome kids.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

haven't seen these responses so here is my update.

First, Greco posts a highlight video that included a very small portion of a "live" performance. Kinda proved my point I think.
Now there is this revelation.
*"I had to give my head a shake,the guitar player played the Judas Priest tune right handed,and the Rush tune left handed."*
Do you not think that this is another major clue that what these girls are doing has nothing to do with playing music.?
If you dont know the answer to that question, I don't think I can help you.
G.
I wonder if someone asked Alex Lifeson to play one of his solos left handed what he would say?
He might answer " go see Audrey, she seems to have no problem doing that" ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2018)

Whether or not they retain their guitar skills playing rocksmith is irrelevant IMO.
They're having fun.
Being ambidextrous on guitar is pretty impressive to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> ...what these girls are doing has nothing to do with playing music.


If that is the case, I have not been playing music for many, many years now.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> haven't seen these responses so here is my update.
> 
> First, Greco posts a highlight video that included a very small portion of a "live" performance. Kinda proved my point I think.
> Now there is this revelation.
> ...


Here's my update .

She's playing live.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2018)

The only other guitar player I have heard of that didn't seem to care if they were playing right or left handed was Hendrix.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There’s so much going on in this screen. Are they having fun? Because I think that’s all that really matter.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

greco said:


> If your son practiced with the dots and then later played with a backing track (and no dots/screen), could he not "learn" the song form purely a rote/mechanical perspective?
> Is it not somewhat similar to using "tab" to learn a song?
> 
> 
> Please try to help me to understand how this could not be used a some sort of learning tool.


To further prove your point, Isn't music notation just dots and lines on a sheet of paper instead of a screen?
These girls are clearly learning and having fun doing it! I've never had the patience to learn all of Priest's painkiller so they earned my respect for that one. 

Iirc when I was learning guitar at 13-14 I was playing much easier stuff, nirvana/gnr(sans solos)/smashing pumpkins etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1938215686395727


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> thanks for posting the "live" solo portion....pretty well proves my point.


Sounds pretty close to how Vernon plays to me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

fretzel said:


> Sounds pretty close to how Vernon plays to me


That's exactly what I thought when I saw the vid from post #10. As in 'maybe it's not so much the girl that someone's not liking here' 
Not my cup of tea, but I'm not faulting Audrey for her playing of it. 
(disclaimer: I bought that album when it came out and was pretty disappointed)


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The hits are good. The rest is not for me. A buddy of mine love Reid’s playing. 
Glover is a hell of a singer! 

Cult of Personality
Type
Love Rears it’s Ugly Head is an amazing song.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

OK this guy here can really play. If it's that game that's teaching them this I am going to have to give it a try. If you want check it out at 4:30.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I found this performance by Abim even more inspiring...This kid is amazing..
G.







Player99 said:


> OK this guy here can really play. If it's that game that's teaching them this I am going to have to give it a try. If you want check it out at 4:30.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have this game. I think I should break it out and try it again, as last time there were some latency issues that frustrated me and I never bothered to trouble shoot them.


----------

